# Some recent projects



## BeeSharp (Oct 10, 2020)

Pic #2 & 3 Rangmaster clone, Dual Fuzz Face, Dual Fuzz Face, Darkglass B3K Bass overdrive 

Pic #4 & 5 Vox Conqueror Preamp (Clandestine Magical Mystery Box), Dynasty Red Distortion, Jimmy Page's Royal Albert Hall Hiwatt (Catalinbread RAH), Ibanez Mostortion 



Pic #6&7 Greer Lightspeed , Klon Centaur Mini, Timmy V3, Script Phase 90, Shins Dumbloid.

Pic#8 Nobels ODR-1 Bass cut knob, JP Hiwatt, Proco Rat, Hudson Broadcast 

Pic #9&10 Sunlion clones (Sun Face -> Rangemaster) 
Pic #11 - MuTron Phasor II


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 10, 2020)

Damn! You've been busy! Awesome stuff. What's your favorite outta the bunch?


----------



## cooder (Oct 10, 2020)

Awesome, that has kept you out of trouble...
Yes also keen to hear your favourites and likes.


----------



## Route14 (Oct 10, 2020)

Fantastic! Hey all look great. I’m also curious to hear about your favorites. What Transistors did you use in the Sun Lion? Also, what do you think about Centura vs KTR? I have both and prefer the Centura.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 10, 2020)

Man .....you be building ! Lol

Nice collection BeeSharp.....they look fantastic

Mike


----------



## BeeSharp (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks, yeah I've been stuck inside.  I would say my current favorite is the lightspeed, maybe the aion ODR-1 into the lightspeed.  I have the Klon mini after those to really cut in a loud situation.  They are all pretty awesome.  I would take the duocast or the timmy too.  The conqueror supreme doesn't seem to have enough volume.  It works, but I've got the vol maxed out to get to unity.    The Mutron is awesome, but it needs to be calibrated better.  The dynasty red is a suprise rock machine.  I like the RAH lots too.  I use it after all the overdrives.  The Sun Lion has a matched set that came from Smallbear, OC7* and the purple one has 2G30s I think.  I've got a couple that I'm still debugging - another B3K for a bass friend.  The Centrua and KTR is pretty close to me.  I bought two KTR's when they first came out and compared to a silver klon.  I kept one of the KTRs and sold the other and the silver klon.  The Centrua is dead on and the KTR too.  I think the Kliche mini is right there too.  I used carbon and metal film, tantalum etc. in the same spots as the KLon and Centura do.

Thanks for all the comments, its my new obsession my wife says.  I'm making Christmas presents mostly, but I have sold a few locally.


----------



## mjh36 (Oct 10, 2020)

Those are all Tayda enclosures right? I've been interested in how some look. Very nice pallette of colors.


----------



## BeeSharp (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes. All Tayda except the duo cast, which is a gorva


----------



## HamishR (Oct 11, 2020)

Tayda has made it a lot easier to make our pedals look good recently. I love the looks of those Gorva enclosures but I believe the smallest they do is 125. I prefer 1590B. Still the black one you used looks fantastic and would be a good 2-in-1 box.


----------



## Barry (Oct 11, 2020)

Awesome collection! They look great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 14, 2020)

Willikers!  That's a Whole Lotta Pedals!


----------

